# Rescue some fish in Florida!



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/pet/644208614.html


----------



## MaineGuy (Jan 9, 2008)

i'd love to hear a follow up to this if/when its available


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow...that's really awful!!  I hope someone can help those poor fish. Anyone contact you yet FishGuy?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, someone did contact me but there's really nothing I can do from here but spread the word...


----------

